

Skype accounted for 25 per cent of international calling minutes last year. - kgutteridge
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/f2cbcfee-2198-11e0-9e3b-00144feab49a.html#ixzz1BE7A0gRp

======
benologist
That really is incredible. I've been using Skype for years and always knew
they had a ton of users, never imaged they were quite that big though.

